# The magic clothes



## Celtictigeress (Dec 20, 2005)

So my neice comes home, shes 4 I was watching her...

Sis asks how her day went and suffice it to say she says that My House is magic *lifts a brow* Manda kinda cocks an eye my direction and eggs it on "Magic house huh" shellybean answers yes..she states that she drops her clothes they magically get folded, she dirties a dish it gets washed, she misses the hamper the clothes wind up there, and if she spills water it magically disappears...

this is the response I would expect from a HUSBAND not a kid... but shes 4 so in a way it was kind of cute


----------



## Chimera911 (Dec 20, 2005)

Celtictigeress said:
			
		

> So my neice comes home, shes 4 I was watching her...
> 
> Sis asks how her day went and suffice it to say she says that My House is magic *lifts a brow* Manda kinda cocks an eye my direction and eggs it on "Magic house huh" shellybean answers yes..she states that she drops her clothes they magically get folded, she dirties a dish it gets washed, she misses the hamper the clothes wind up there, and if she spills water it magically disappears...
> 
> this is the response I would expect from a HUSBAND not a kid... but shes 4 so in a way it was kind of cute


Kids.  What a trip.


----------



## Stevo (Jan 21, 2006)

i had a real docile old horse once

i could wrap my arm around it's neck and have a hand come up just under it's jaw so that a few fingers could flap it's lower lip, which the animal didn't mind

so i did the ventriloquist thing with the nieghborhood kiddies

Horse;  *"Hey kid, is that a carrot in yer pocket?"*

kid *"you like carrots?"*

Horse; *"sure do, but all this guy feeds me is hay"*

so the kid runs home for a carrot and we repeat the whole _man & pony_ show on his return

they said he was the_ magic horse_

guess they never saw Mr. Ed on Niclkeodian?

~S~


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 22, 2006)

I think kids are at their best when they are at the age where they are trying to comprehend the world and the way it works, and put it into terms that they themselves can understand.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 22, 2006)

coloradoemt said:
			
		

> I think kids are at their best when they are at the age where they are trying to comprehend the world and the way it works, and put it into terms that they themselves can understand.


 
Nice post for your #500.


----------

